
Thunk - tu7001
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thunk
======
remx
> _In computer programming, a thunk is a subroutine that is created, often
> automatically, to assist a call to another subroutine. Thunks are primarily
> used to represent an additional calculation that a subroutine needs to
> execute, or to call a routine that does not support the usual calling
> mechanism. They have a variety of other applications to compiler code
> generation and in modular programming.

The term originated as a jocular derivative of "think"_

